# Shimano E8000 mode switch change



## 950sm07 (Oct 28, 2011)

My Commencal Meta Power is coming soon and I was wondering if the Di2 style mode switch can be changed to the E6000 button style switch? I asked Shimano but no answer yet.
While the Di2 switch looks good at first I think it's kind of overkill for changing the three modes. My main problem is that it limits the dropper remotes as 1x remote cannot be installed with it. Not a huge deal but I would prefer the E6000 switch.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

950sm07 said:


> My Commencal Meta Power is coming soon and I was wondering if the Di2 style mode switch can be changed to the E6000 button style switch? I asked Shimano but no answer yet.
> While the Di2 switch looks good at first I think it's kind of overkill for changing the three modes. My main problem is that it limits the dropper remotes as 1x remote cannot be installed with it. Not a huge deal but I would prefer the E6000 switch.
> 
> View attachment 1159689
> View attachment 1159688


Yes, they told me that works. The mode switch for their commuters will work for the 8000.

It's really unfortunate that they force all e8000s to use the left trigger shifter. It does take away that key real estate for the dropper post. They want you to shift modes all the time!!! It is kind of backwards. With the Bosch emtb mode, hardly have to shift modes at all the software will just know when you're working hard and will give up to max assist if needed.


----------



## JHoutchens (Mar 8, 2011)

*Did you get a 6000 mode switch?*



fc said:


> Yes, they told me that works. The mode switch for their commuters will work for the 8000.
> 
> It's really unfortunate that they force all e8000s to use the left trigger shifter. It does take away that key real estate for the dropper post. They want you to shift modes all the time!!! It is kind of backwards. With the Bosch emtb mode, hardly have to shift modes at all the software will just know when you're working hard and will give up to max assist if needed.


Did you get a 6000 mode switch for your E8000 and if so from where?

Thanks
Jeremy


----------



## b1rdie (Mar 11, 2011)

On my canyon strive, the ks seatpost lever is placed outwards, close to the grips and I have found it very good. I like the ks seatposts and have then on four bikes.
But what I would like to say is that the 7000 shimano shifter feels really good and I have benn using it as a "magical front deraileur" and I use it a lot on technical climbs.
What I do is chose a rear gear according to the steepness, traction and exposure, so that I will not have to change rear gears under traction, and then start in eco mode and go shifting the magical front deraileur to trail or boost if necessary.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have it.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I ordered mine from holland bike shop.


----------

